# Flex Molds-------Terrible smell!



## Ziva (Mar 13, 2011)

I ordered 3 Flex Molds from Mann Lake earlier in Dec. They arrived a couple weeks ago and when I opened the bags they were in the bad smell about knocked me over. Wasn't expecting it! I live in a tiny place and the smell was so strong I took them outside. It's a very strong chemical smell that I can't identify. 

I called Mann Lake. The first person I talked to said she didn't know what it was and put me on hold to ask someone else. The second person said some molds have that smell and I just needed to air them out for about a week and they'd be fine. She didn't know what the chemical was either, but said it wasn't any type of mold release agent.

Well, they've been "airing out"----outside---for nearly two weeks now and the smell is just as strong as ever. I don't want to put beeswax in them because the wax will absorb the smell and the candles would be ruined. NO ONE would want to burn candles with that smell.

I asked Mann Lake if I should wash them (to get rid of the odor) and they said it "probably wouldn't do any good".

Anyone else have this happen with Flex Molds from Mann Lake? 

Since airing them out is not working, I obviously have to try washing them with something. Any suggestions what I should use? I don't want to use anything that would ruin the rubber (or whatever it is they're made from).

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## David W. (Jul 10, 2010)

Mann Lake recommended to use Dawn dish detergent when I was trying to get rid of the smell that was in one of my molds after making a scented candle.It worked but had to do it a couple times. I have bought a few molds from Mann Lake and have never had any strong smells,maybe just a slight smell that went away shortly after opening the sealed bag.


----------



## Ziva (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you for your reply David.

Mann Lake used the same words, "slight smell", when I talked to them. They said, "Some molds have a slight smell, just air them out and they'll be fine." But I told them it was definitely not just a "slight smell", which is why I called them. 

Also, after touching them, my fingers feel like there's a coating on them, like a thin layer of glue, but it's not sticky or oily or waxy. It does wash off my fingers. I'll go ahead and try washing them in Dawn, and see what happens......


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

wash them and use them a few times and they should be okay. I did notice the the outside kept it's sticky feeling for some time. My guess is that it's the material they are made from


----------



## Ziva (Mar 13, 2011)

I haven't washed them yet because I've been bottling honey in the kitchen and the smell from the flex molds is still so strong that I didn't want them near the honey. I will wash them, but I hate the thought of wasting beeswax to use them a few times to get the smell out. I was thinking about using paraffin wax a few times to see if that gets rid of the smell. I don't care about wasting paraffin.....

The weird thing is that the outside of the molds don't have that strong smell (only a slight smell)-----it's the inside where the smell/odor is soooooooo strong.


----------



## DBeeCooper (Apr 28, 2010)

I would try this Hint from Heloise:

"If you have plastic bowls or dishes that smell simply make a paste of baking soda and water and rub all over the surface. Let set overnight then rinse well."


----------



## Ziva (Mar 13, 2011)

The last two weeks I've washed the molds in 'Dawn' dish detergent, coated them with baking soda, set overnight, rinse, repeat, DAILY (>14 days) and the smell is still there.....

So today I called Mann Lake again. They were very nice (as always) and put me through to a rep. He said there was an issue with the shipment of some Flex molds that went out a month ago, same time I ordered mine. They've gotten calls from other customers reporting the same thing I did---bad smell that won't go away.

Apparently it was a bad batch of molds made from a different type of rubber. They're sending me new Flex molds (made with a different substance) and a paid return shipping label so I can send them the tainted ones I have now. 

Thank you Mann Lake!!


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I have some of those candle molds from Mann Lake that were made with a different kind of rubber than all my other ones are made of, they have a yellow color whereas the older ones are more tan. I noticed a smell when I received them also, but its not overpowering to me, and the smell does not penetrate the candles that I make with them. Personally I don't like these newer molds, the candles do not come out of the molds as easily as the other rubber molds I had before. If I get any more from them I will request that I don't get the newer rubber type. John


----------



## Ziva (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi John, This was the first time I had ordered the Flex molds and yes, they are yellow. Hopefully the new ones ML is sending will be the older tan ones you have.

Did you order/receive your newer yellow Flex molds about the last month or so? According to the rep that seems to be when they shipped out this new type of rubber. If you're having problems getting the candles out of the newer molds maybe you can call ML about it and have them replaced with the different rubber type, like they're sending me. And apparently some other customers too........

ETA: Actually I should clarify my post #7. The rep didn't say they had customers "reporting the same thing I did---bad smell that won't go away." He said they had customers reporting "problems too". I just assumed the "problems" being reported was a bad smell. I didn't get as far as actually using the molds. So the "problems" the other customers reported could have been like yours----candle release problem.


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

I personally would not use those molds. If you can smell chemicals then you are inhaling chemicals that cannot possibly be good for you regardless of what the manufacturer states ( just like the pesticide companies state their chemicals are safe). I'd stick to metal molds.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Search some of the older threads on the topic. There where some returns because of problems last year.


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

I just bought 6 flex molds; they're all bright yellow - and what an awful stench. I've been airing them out, and washed them once. My wife thinks they smell a little better but I'm not so sure.

Has anyone else bought Flex Molds from Mann Lake recently? Specifically 10" Tapers and Emergency Candle Molds? Are they yellow or some other color?

Thanks, 
Tony P.


----------



## Ziva (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Tony, At the end of January, Mann Lake sent the replacement Flex Molds to me. I was so disappointed that they were still the bright yellow ones and still had that awful smell ("stench" is more accurate). I washed them and aired them outside for ~ a week. The smell was still there, but not nearly as bad, so I decided to try them out. I made candles and the candles didn't have the awful smell. They smelled just like the beeswax I used.

If you've aired them out for > a week and they still smell horrible, I'd call Mann Lake about getting replacements......(Mann Lake pays the return postage).

Sorry you're having the same bad experience I did. Frustrating!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I got two flex molds, yellow, and they had no stench you speak of. I even learned to use them after muffing the first half dozen castings. The freezer for about four hours was my answer. You might try nesting your molds in a baking soda and filling them with same for a couple days. That usually helps on anything.


----------

